# "صور للكنوز الغارقة بموانى البحر المتوسط بالاسكندرية



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2014)

"صور للكنوز الغارقة بموانى البحر المتوسط بالاسكندرية متحف مفتوح فى قاع البحر المتوسط.."
تختلف مدينة الاسكندرية القديمة عن الحديثة نتيجة للعوامل الجيولوجية التي تتمثل في سلسلة عنيفة من الزلازل اضافة الى أحداث تاريخية تأثرت بها الأجزاء الشمالية من المدينة وهبطت تحت اعماق البحر وادى الى احتواء الماء على ثروة هائلة من تراث المدينة الغارقة.
يذكر ان اعمال التعرف والانتشال للاثار الغارقة بمصر بمنطقة أبو قير بدأت عام 1933 فيما لم يبدأ العمل الفعلي بالتعرف على أثار الاسكندرية الغارقة بمنطقه الحي الملكي حتى عام 1961.







وفي نوفمبر عام 1967 تم انتشال الاثار الغارقة ومن ضمنها أواني فخارية وقطع من العملات الذهبية يرجع تاريخها للعصر البيزنطي وقد عثر علماء الآثار على المدينة الغارقة تكاد تكون كاملة كما كان حالها من قرون عديدة دون ان تمتد اليها يد الزمن ولاتزال تمتلئ بالتماثيل والأعمدة و لوحة حجرية ضخمة حددت بدقة موقع المدينة الضائعة، إضافة إلى مجموعة غير عادية من العملات الذهبية والمجوهرات.







وتحمل اللوحة الجرانيتية الضخمة نقوشا وكتابات هيروغليفية،ويقول خبراء الآثار إنهم في المراحل الأولى من عمليات الاستكشاف حيث تشير التقديرات إلى وجود نحو عشرين ألف قطعة أثرية تحت الماء..
ومن الواضح أن المدينة كانت مكانا للعبادة كما يظهر من معبد هيروكليز الذي عثر عليه تحت البحر ويقال إنها كانت مكانا للحب سكنتها هيلينا الجميلة كما تتحدث عنها الأساطير..
وكانت المدينة الغارقة قد اكتشفت بعد عامين من التنقيب في مياه يبلغ عمقها نحو تسعة أمتار ويأمل عملاء الآثار في التعرف على طريقة حياة الناس في هذه المدينة التي ظلت منسية لمئات السنين.





وعثر على بقايا مدينة هيراكليون على عمق عشرة أمتار تحت سطح مياه البحر المتوسط. ويعتقد أنها تعود إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد وأنها شهدت العصور الفرعونية والبطليمية والبيزنطية..
وكانت المدنية في مكان مدينة أبو قير بالإسكندرية حاليا وكان العلماء يعرفون بوجودها ومدينة مينوثيس التي أعيد اكتشافها القرن الماضي لكن لم يعثر أحد على دليل عليهما..


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)

ياما في كنوز قيمة وثمينة في البحر
شكرااااا سول للموضوع القيم​


----------



## soul & life (6 أغسطس 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> ياما في كنوز قيمة وثمينة في البحر
> شكرااااا سول للموضوع القيم​



اشكرك كلدانية نورتينى  ميرسى للتقييم


----------

